# My budgie and his foot



## Kicko (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi,

Last couple of days i noticed a red bump that my budgie developed on it's foot.

He broke his leg when he was learning to fly, (4 years ago), and I noticed his red bump on his foot.
Because of his condition he's always kinda limping or walking on his leg instead of foot and didn't have problems.

I will post some images so maybe someone can help me.

Btw I have no professional vets anywhere near my town, and I had some bad squared perches which I never used before, I've used them for a month and I removed them when I saw the bump.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie has bumblefoot and needs to be treated by a professional veterinarian.

For mild cases of bumblefoot, soaking the foot in a solution of Epsom salt and warm water may be enough to draw out the infection and heal the open wound. 
For more severe cases, like when the wound develops an abscess, surgery by a veterinarian may be necessary to remove the dead tissue

Pressure Sores

Bumblefoot*


----------



## Kicko (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks, 

Unfortunatelly I can't find a good vet for birds at my place.

I will read what you've sent me and I will try to treat him myself.


----------

